# buscamultas website question



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi all,
Saw some of your posts about this site.
I know it is not "official " but if I have an NIE number but do not own a car can I input the reg number of any car and my NIE to check for outstanding fines ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

calpeflyer said:


> Hi all,
> Saw some of your posts about this site.
> I know it is not "official " but if I have an NIE number but do not own a car can I input the reg number of any car and my NIE to check for outstanding fines ?


Try it and see! Just put the number of the last car you had. 

If you were driving hire cars I guess you'd know by now ...


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

I havent had my own car in Spain - I was thinking about outstanding fines on a car that I would buy - I am still in the UK.
I did put my NIE in and the reg of a car offered for sale - no outstanding fines.
What I am trying to ascertain is : are fines linked to my NIE number or to a car that I may or not own myself ?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

calpeflyer said:


> I havent had my own car in Spain - I was thinking about outstanding fines on a car that I would buy - I am still in the UK.
> I did put my NIE in and the reg of a car offered for sale - no outstanding fines.
> What I am trying to ascertain is : are fines linked to my NIE number or to a car that I may or not own myself ?


I guess it would depend on the fine. Some fines are relevant to the owner and some to the driver. For example, if my son borrowed my car and the ITV hadn't been passed, I would be fined. However, if he was speeding he would be fined. I don't think it would be linked to my car.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

anles said:


> I guess it would depend on the fine. Some fines are relevant to the owner and some to the driver. For example, if my son borrowed my car and the ITV hadn't been passed, I would be fined. However, if he was speeding he would be fined. I don't think it would be linked to my car.


NOPE, I think you'll find that all fines are recorded against the vehicle and it is the vehicle's registered owner who has to pay.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks so far.
I want to be able to check for outstanding fines on a car before I take the time and money to drive 50 or a 100 km to view a car, engage a Gestor only to find that there are outstanding penalties.
Is there an official site that I could check - not all car sale transactions go through a Gestor do they ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tráfico-Informes.es


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> NOPE, I think you'll find that all fines are recorded against the vehicle and it is the vehicle's registered owner who has to pay.


I'm sorry but you are wrong. This is why when you are fined for speeding, if the police haven't identified the driver, you have to if you weren't the person driving. If you are caught drunk driving, speeding or comitting another offense, you are the person who pays the fine and loses points on your license, not the owner of the car!
http://www.dgt.es/portal/gl/oficina_virtual/multas/notificacion_denuncia/?tit=Por correo


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

anles said:


> I'm sorry but you are wrong. This is why when you are fined for speeding, if the police haven't identified the driver, you have to if you weren't the person driving. If you are caught drunk driving, speeding or comitting another offense, you are the person who pays the fine and loses points on your license, not the owner of the car!
> Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : ¿Alguna Multa? : Notificación denuncia


But that is only if you are stopped and a ticket issued. Many moving traffic offences (speeding, driving through a red light, in a prohibited area, etc) where you are picked up by fixed cameras it is the registered owner of the vehicle who is fined, i.e. it is recorded against the vehicle. It is up to the registered owner to prove that it wasn't she/he who was the guilt party so if there are outstanding fines recorded against the vehicle, the new registered owner becomes liable.


----------

